# Anyone know how to remove a center console on a Z31?



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

I am trying to remove my center console on my 86' ZX. I have removed 2 screws under the 300ZX plate that is above the shifter and have removed the 3 screws located in the arm rest compartment. It still seems to be being held down under the little tray that is just below the shifter. But the tray doesnt come out, so I cant see whats holding it. Here is a pic just for reference. I have 2 manuals and neather of them say!?!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

step 1: insert very skinny but strong screw driver into top part of panel containing tray and mirror switches (make sure arm rest is up)

step 2: carefully pry up

step 3: pop panel out (also u can remove the shift knob and remove that panel to, makes it a lil easier to move the console around)

step 4: remove single screw

step 5: carefully lift out



on a side note: did u shit urself while driving? and if so why where u that far forward in the seat


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks I finally got it. It is in there really firmly, and you have to be so gentle with this old plastic. I tried poping it out once before, but all of the gunk build-up sorta' had it glued in. And did I shat' myself???


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

MrFurious said:


> Thanks I finally got it. It is in there really firmly, and you have to be so gentle with this old plastic. I tried poping it out once before, but all of the gunk build-up sorta' had it glued in. And did I shat' myself???


look at the driver seat.....there appears to be what a quick glane reveals as a shit stain....or one would think (i know its not but i was jsut asking to be a smartass)

and glad to hear u got it, u need to be more careful with the thinner old plastics, i've taken out those panels so many times and never had an issue


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> look at the driver seat.....there appears to be what a quick glane reveals as a shit stain....or one would think (i know its not but i was jsut asking to be a smartass)


ah' I was wonderin' wut u were talkin' about. LOL Yeah' those wear marks are all the way through the red cloth. I was thinking about getting some Nismo seats eventually. But I sort of like the stock seats, and installing 4 point seat-belts is an issue for me. Never done it before.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

For future reference, go buy a Haynes manual. Go read it. Covered on page 248.

And download the FSM from http://www.carfiche.com

You wouldn't have to ask even half the questions you've asked if you would take the same amount of time it took to post if you would bother reading the manual.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Doh'! , it sure is... I looked over it, its not in the 86' manufacture shop manual. It is in the 84' shop manual though. Thats where I found it.


----------

